# Made Chevre for 1st time



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, I attempted to make some chevre as an alternative to cream cheese. It came out like leather, very dry not spreadable yucky mess. I did the recipe correctely, can't really screw it up, but I think I man handled the curd :blush2 I put the curd into a pillow case and squeezed and squeezed, I was thinking geez 6 hours to get the whey out, hummmm there must be a quicker way. I twisted the top and scraped...The cheese had no taste either. Is commercial cream cheese salted? :help I followed the recipe in Goats Produce too - The Udder Real Thing by Mary Jane Toth. thanks everyone.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

No, in fact you didn't follow the recipe correctly. It says to hang the cheese, not squeeze it until all the life is out of it. Don't squeeze the cheese! 

I love the Fromage Blanc culture. The directions are in the cheese recipe sticky.

Sara


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I replied earlier to this post, but can't find it now. Yes, DO NOT SQUEEZE THE CHEESE! Also when I was having problems with dry cheese I cut back my rennet a little and now have creamier cheese. I'm not familiar with that recipe, so not sure why it doesn't have any taste. What culture did you use? 

Im sure commercial cream cheese is salted, isn't everything??

Tiff


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

.


BlissBerry said:


> No, in fact you didn't follow the recipe correctly. It says to hang the cheese, not squeeze it until all the life is out of it. Don't squeeze the cheese!
> 
> I love the Fromage Blanc culture. The directions are in the cheese recipe sticky.
> 
> Sara


 I think I will try the formage blanc....thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

You will love it Linda! Do you have the culture packets?

Sara


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

No, I was just reading that??? What do I need?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

To make Fromage Blanc I use a culture packet. It is sooooo easy and soooooo yummy!

Sara


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

When you are ready to take your Chevre to the next level you will LOVE working with the culture packets! I was never happy with the recipes that called for diluted rennet and buttermilk. This is the culture we (Sara, and others here) use,
http://www.cheesemaking.com/store/p/138-Fromage-Blanc-DS-5-pack.html
Each packet can be used to turn 1 to 2 gallons of milk into fresh creamy cheese 

Christy


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks girls....I was just reading that I not only kill my cheese, but by trying to make it colder by shaking the heck out of it after I milk I am sabatashing (sp?) my efforts in the first place..someday I will learn.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey Linda we all learn something new everyday  by the way I am one and believe only one that doesn't care for the FB


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I reserve a bit of whey when I make Chevre. If I forget the cheese {no not me every ! } and it gets too dry I just add some whey back in . I also use a mixer to mix in the whey and what ever flavoring I may use.

Patty


----------

